# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Sharp Password Generator

## BenJones

hi, I found this while tidding my code examples up it a password generator I made a few weeks back while trying to learn some JavaScript nothing special but it maybe us full for someone, you can also put it on your site and allow other to make there own passwords hope you find it us full.

----------

